# Digestive Enzymes



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Do DE's help constipation and what should you be looking for in them when you buy them?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can't really think of a reason why Digestive Enzymes would help with constipation.There is a small study that shows that prescription pancreatic enzymes helps with bloating, and I have found over the counter enzyme supplements with pancreatin does seem to help with that symptom. It doesn't help because you digest things better, it seems that the pancreatic enzymes also signal some thing and upping the signal can help.Usually things help with constipation because they alter stool consistancy (fiber and osmotics) or they stimulate the colon to move things (stimulatory laxatives and zelnorm).I can't really imagine a digestive enzyme supplement doing any of those things.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I wanted to try them for bloating but don't want to take anything that would make me even more constipated than I am. Things like antacids if I have indigestion tend to constipate me as do things like paracetemol etc. So I'm just checking to see if they help.How do prescription pancreatic enzymes differ from those you buy over the counter and do you know if there are any side effects in taking DE's? I have to ask because I am so so sensitive to everything I take - I'm a walking nightmare believe me - and although there's loads of stuff out there I have to be really really careful. I have gone through some awful experiences waiting for the side effects of something I've taken to wear off.At the moment my bloating is way out of control and although I do believe I am having digestive issues because I bloat terrible after I eat I'm also not sure if some of it isn't hormonal because I'm 51.What other things can you suggest for bloating please?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the prescription ones tend to be just one thing, where supplements may put a bunch of other enzymes in them not just the pancreatic enzyemes.I can't think of why Digestive Enzymes would constipate you as a side effect. (if you are constipated you want to stick to magnesium based antacids, not calcium based ones)I can't predict how you will react.Bloating is a hard symptom to treat. Other than Digestive Enzymes sometimes probiotics help some people, but some people have problems with the "prebiotics" the fiber like inulin or other things they put in them especially when starting them.K.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What sort of problems with regard to the fiber like inulin would you experience.Do you know anything about Dr.Vogel's Molkosan? Any side effects from that?Sorry for the questions!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people get an increase in gas/farting when they start a probiotic as the "prebiotic" which is supposed to help feed the probiotic bacteria can also feed gas producing ones. If the probiotic lives well in you that tends to go awayNever heard of Molkosan.K.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Dr. Vogel does Molkosan - just been reading up about it for bloating and wondered if anyone had tried it.So would you recommend DE's for bloating?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've had some luck with the OTC ones with pancreatin in them. There is some clinical evidence they might work for some people so I think it is worth a shot.About all I could find on the Molkosan was that it might be prebiotic, so I'd take probitoics with it as other prebiotics feed the gas producing bacteria, too. If you don't have any probiotics in there to feed I don't know how much good it would do you.Now it may have probiotics in it as well, but it sounded from a page or two I saw that it was more "prebiotic" that is feed the probiotic bacteria than probiotic?Some people do bloat less when they increase probiotics directly by taking probiotics, so in theory taking a prebiotic should help as that indirectly increases probotic bacteria in the gut.Some people find the prebiotic fibers like you see in this something that makes them a lot worse when they start them because the bacteria do not know you intend to only feed some of them.K.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

janetmtt said:


> Thanks Kathleen


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

Kathleen M. said:


> I've had some luck with the OTC ones with pancreatin in them. There is some clinical evidence they might work for some people so I think it is worth a shot.About all I could find on the Molkosan was that it might be prebiotic, so I'd take probitoics with it as other prebiotics feed the gas producing bacteria, too. If you don't have any probiotics in there to feed I don't know how much good it would do you.Now it may have probiotics in it as well, but it sounded from a page or two I saw that it was more "prebiotic" that is feed the probiotic bacteria than probiotic?Some people do bloat less when they increase probiotics directly by taking probiotics, so in theory taking a prebiotic should help as that indirectly increases probotic bacteria in the gut.Some people find the prebiotic fibers like you see in this something that makes them a lot worse when they start them because the bacteria do not know you intend to only feed some of them.K.


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

I tried probiotics and it was awful. I had such gas and bloating that I was miserable. I also had breathing problems, but then I'm allergic to so many ingredients I should have known better.You get so desperate for help that most of us would try anything.I want to try the coffee enema recommded here if I can ever find the reusable enema bags. Our drug stores seem to only have the disposable ones that already have the solution in them.Wouldn't you think living in Orlando you could find anything?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I have similar problems to taking stuff like you EJ - once before I tried DE and after 4 days I woke up during the night with the tight chest. I'm using live yoghurt at the moment and I'm bloated and full of gas but I will stick it out as I think it's just the bad bacteria and the good bacteria fighting - the wind isn't as bad as it was so it must be doing something.You can order enema bags from the internet - do a search.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

EJ said:


> I tried probiotics and it was awful. I had such gas and bloating that I was miserable. I also had breathing problems, but then I'm allergic to so many ingredients I should have known better.You get so desperate for help that most of us would try anything.I want to try the coffee enema recommded here if I can ever find the reusable enema bags. Our drug stores seem to only have the disposable ones that already have the solution in them.Wouldn't you think living in Orlando you could find anything?


EJthe reusable ones are in the femine hygeine section- they are multipurpose- serve as a douche as well.FYILori


----------

